# charlie horse remedy



## Lancer (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello all, Lastnight the wife had a bad one in the leg but thought it would be best to pick your brains out there! So is there some good advice for us on charlie horse's thank's for your help!:help:


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Lancer said:


> Hello all, Lastnight the wife had a bad one in the leg but thought it would be best to pick your brains out there!


You first need to figure out what caused the Charlie Horse :
1) Overuse of a muscle, muscle strain
2) Dehydration
3) Holding a position for a prolonged period of time
4) Inadequate blood supply
5) Nerve compression
6) Mineral depletion (Too little potassium, calcium or magnesium in your diet can contribute to leg cramps. Some diuretic medications prescribed for high blood pressure cause loss of potassium.)

My leg muscle cramps are due to #6. The cramps stop when if I eat a banana a day because bananas have a lot of potassium.

You can find out more about muscle cramps at the the Mayo Clinic web site

deb
in wi


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

When a charley horse hits, pinch the skin directly under the nose (above the lip). The charley horse stops before it gets started.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

many years ago, i used to get them regularly (when i was asleep). i would stand up on the bed or on the floor (best) and vigoruously rub my calf downward. at first it's gonna hurt and i do mean REALLY hurt. but not as bad as the charlie horse and the relief comes somewhat quickly. 

the natural instinct will be to re-stretch that leg when ya get back in bed. in my experience, that will make the charlie horse return within a couple of minutes. 

i agree with deb. i'm sure i was dehyrated, had over worked muscles, and lack of potassium. i rarely get'em anymore but i drink a lot of water, usually eat a banana everyday, and i wear really supportive shoes. 

moose-luck...i know how painful they are


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

A charlie horse for me reminds me to drink more milk......a glass or two EVERY day keeps them away.


----------



## rainbowshades (Sep 26, 2005)

I have had painful charlies horses until a friend told me to point your toes to your head. 

My partner had to do this for me a couple of times with very severe ones but the charlie horse always went away very quickly.

What a relief


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I keep a bottle of tonic water in my fridge..when I get a "charley" I hobble to the fridge and drink about a half cup or so..you have to buy the kind with the real quinine in it. My worst "charleys" are in my inside groin muscles..so bad you can't straighten up, yes I get them on both sides at the same time too. Wonder why "charleys" only happen from the waist down?

I have tried the "pinch or bite the lip" and it does work but I'll take the tonic water..one pain at a time thanks! BTW, my mother has a prescription for the quinine tabs to take before bed because of her age and frequency of getting these cramps.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

Can usually be a result of electrolyte imbalance. pull foot toward your knee and muscle can't cramp...just hold it in place till cramp relaxes


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

This was happening to my husband. I asked a pharmacist what he is lacking. He said could be potassium or even just fluids. He told me to get some tonic water with quinine. He drinks a glass every week or so and so far hasn't had another.

BUT, his doctor said tonic water with quinine in it has been known to cause irregular heartbeat. I wonder if that is why so many doctors won't prescribe quinine anymore. Even knowing this hubby still drinks his glass every week.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

G'ma used to always say to go eat a banana ...lack of potassium That was her diagnosis


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

deb gave a pretty comprehensive answer. For me, it is usually magnesium that helps. Each body is different.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Stand up on the floor as soon as you get one. That will make it go away.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I always do what mooselover and elocn do - stand up on it.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We drink about 1/8 cup vinegar, stops the cramp, this is what my hubby's family has used. I was skeptical until I was prego with our 2nd, and got bad charlies almost every night. It really worked well.

Tilly


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I keep a bottle of Tums by the bed. I get them regularly. Over work, over beer, and sex usually bring them on. I could do without the work, but......


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

I have used Hyland's products for leg cramps. Helps me a lot.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Dolomite gives a good balance of calcium and magnesium. It really helps me. 1 tsp in some juice daily.

Dry beans are high in calcium and potassium. Regular tea has lots of potassium too. It isn't always easy to keep fresh bananas on hand, but I always have dry beans and lots of tea bags.


----------



## andi (Mar 24, 2008)

Tilly said:


> We drink about 1/8 cup vinegar, stops the cramp, this is what my hubby's family has used. I was skeptical until I was prego with our 2nd, and got bad charlies almost every night. It really worked well.
> 
> Tilly


My husband gets cramps when he has worked hard and then settles in to sleep.....we use raw, unrefined vinegar....it really helps immediately!


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't believe it until I tried it myself; my mom told me a spoonful of mustard would get rid of cramps. Never heard that one presented in nursing school, but mom was right...


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Drink some pickle juice......it will stop the cramping....


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Magnesium oil works wonders. Everyone is deficient in magnesium, we do not get it in out diet like we should. Dr Mark Sircus has a great site on this.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

A teaspoon of honey daily also helps with leg cramps. I would also see a doctor as a blocked leg artery can also cause them. Saving a few bucks by treating yourself is not worth it when you could be looking at loosing a leg.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Does she take lasix or other diuretics? If so, potassium will help prevent the leg cramps they cause.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I find that for immediate relief from a severe cramp in my calf if I stand on a real cold floor it stops.

Dave


----------

